# Birds of Prey Keepers Glasgow/West Central Belt?



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if there are any keepers if birds of prey keepers around, I am quite keen to get a wee bit of experience with them. Don't have the time or space to keep them, but would quite like to try out flying or hunting with them. 

Cheers, 

Stephen.


----------



## amanandhisdog83 (Aug 11, 2012)

Maybe try local falconry clubs 
Are maybe falconry forum/bird trader for hunting are flying displays
Getting late in the season now though a lot of people will more than likely be putting birds down to molt


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

amanandhisdog83 is right, hunting season is coming to an end and most Falconers have put their birds down to molt.

But you can go and do an experience day at a BoP center, I know it costs money and not Falconry, but you`ll still get the feel of it and fly birds.
Think the closest one to you is World of Wings - Falconry, Bird's of Prey and Parrot Visitor Centre.


----------



## biomass (Dec 9, 2007)

Join the scottish hawking club. search the address. I am sure there will be a few members near you, willing to help you out.


----------

